# First wet cured bacon (aka Pops Cure)



## mbassom (Dec 1, 2020)

This is my first time doing WET cure on bacon. IT came out beautiful. Salt content on the test fry was excellent.

I cured for 10 days, rested for 2 days. Smoked for 7 hours with maple to an IT of 150.

Rested another 2 days, then froze for 2 hours (to make slicing easier)

This is after the freezing (hence the ice... I really think I need to turn my project freezer a bit warmer....)








Then it all got sliced





Then Vac sealed





And finally cooked


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 1, 2020)

MB, Nice job on the bacon !!!!!!!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 1, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 1, 2020)

looks great!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 1, 2020)

Good looking bacon there my friend!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 1, 2020)

Wow that looks great!  I a big fan of Pop's.  It can do not wrong.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 1, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Wow that looks great!  I a big fan of Pop's.  It can do not wrong.


I am too, although some feel it isn't a proper method.

I switch between Pop's and Bearcarver's recipes for bacon. 

Great stuff.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 1, 2020)

Nice looking bacon I foresee some eggs and sammies in your future.

Warren


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 1, 2020)

Nice job! Pop's brine sure makes it easy

Ryan


----------



## mbassom (Dec 1, 2020)

crazymoon said:


> MB, Nice job on the bacon !!!!!!!





bill ace 350 said:


> Looks great!





smokerjim said:


> looks great!





SmokinAl said:


> Good looking bacon there my friend!
> Nicely done!
> Al


Thanks all!


Brian Trommater said:


> Wow that looks great!  I a big fan of Pop's.  It can do not wrong.


Yeah I love using Pop's Cure, it just makes it so easy.


bill ace 350 said:


> I am too, although some feel it isn't a proper method.
> 
> I switch between Pop's and Bearcarver's recipes for bacon.
> 
> Great stuff.



I haven't tried bear's method yet I may have to do that next time. 


HalfSmoked said:


> Nice looking bacon I foresee some egs and sammies in your future.
> 
> Warren



Definately have some sammies coming up.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 1, 2020)

Looks good. Now I'm wanting a huge BLT.
Jim


----------



## robrpb (Dec 1, 2020)

Looks good. Nice job.


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 1, 2020)

Very nice looking bacon! Well done!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 1, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Nice job! Pop's brine sure makes it easy
> 
> Ryan



Yea but don't over looks Bear's its not that hard either.

Warren


----------



## imhungrymk (Dec 1, 2020)

mbassom said:


> This is my first time doing WET cure on bacon. IT came out beautiful. Salt content on the test fry was excellent.
> 
> I cured for 10 days, rested for 2 days. Smoked for 7 hours with maple to an IT of 150.
> 
> ...


nice really nice!!


----------



## daspyknows (Dec 1, 2020)

I am going to try making bacon as the next project.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 1, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yea but don't over looks Bear's its not that hard either.
> 
> Warren


We love 

 Bearcarver
  bacon,  that's what we use mostly,  prefer it a little better. 

Ryan


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 1, 2020)

bill ace 350 said:


> I am too, although some feel it isn't a proper method.
> 
> I switch between Pop's and Bearcarver's recipes for bacon.
> 
> Great stuff.


I started to switch between both also.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 1, 2020)

Thanks for the like Brokenhandle it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 1, 2020)

Thanks for the like smokerjim it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## mbassom (Dec 2, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Looks good. Now I'm wanting a huge BLT.
> Jim


Why ruin bacon with vegetables? just eat a nice bacon sammich 


robrpb said:


> Looks good. Nice job.





pushok2018 said:


> Very nice looking bacon! Well done!


Thanks!


HalfSmoked said:


> Yea but don't over looks Bear's its not that hard either.
> 
> Warren


I am looking into it for my next batch


imhungrymk said:


> nice really nice!!


Thank you.


daspyknows said:


> I am going to try making bacon as the next project.


Definitely fun to do.


----------



## disco (Dec 2, 2020)

Beautiful bacon! Big like!


----------



## daspyknows (Dec 2, 2020)

I just put a pork belly in a similar wet brine recipe.  Figuring on giving it 10 to 14 days before I smoke it.


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Mar 3, 2021)

mbassom said:


> This is my first time doing WET cure on bacon. IT came out beautiful. Salt content on the test fry was excellent.
> 
> I cured for 10 days, rested for 2 days. Smoked for 7 hours with maple to an IT of 150.
> 
> ...


I am in the middle of a wet cure with Pop's as well, today (3/3 being 7 days in the cure).  Did you add anything to the brine at that point (e.g. spices/flavorings etc.), or did you do that just prior to smoking?  

Thanks and that looks really good!!! I am a fan of Nueske's bacon, so hoping I get somewhat close to that :)!


----------



## TXBBQinAZ (Mar 3, 2021)

Looks good! Nice work on the bacon.


----------



## mbassom (Mar 3, 2021)

TheGrumpyGriller said:


> I am in the middle of a wet cure with Pop's as well, today (3/3 being 7 days in the cure).  Did you add anything to the brine at that point (e.g. spices/flavorings etc.), or did you do that just prior to smoking?
> 
> Thanks and that looks really good!!! I am a fan of Nueske's bacon, so hoping I get somewhat close to that :)!



I don't season at all. I am allergic to many seasonings so I only use the salt. 

Sorry


----------

